# sioux chief powerpex a



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

have you used the sioux chief powerpex line yet. i have never used anything other then uponor pipe and fittings. have never had a leak so i stay with what works.
menards now carries the sioux chief line of pex a. they have good prices one what i have look at when in the store or online.
i do a lot of my own plumbing on my new homes so i go threw a lot of pipe and fittings.


----------

